# tren hex vs tren A



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2013)

beside price did u guys notice anything different about the 2 compounds?


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 20, 2013)

I get a little bit of sides from Tren-A but I had almost zero from Hex. Only time i noticed was once i had a cheat meal wayyy to close to bed (while i was visiting family and traveling) which had a ton of carbs in it and I woke up covered in sweat. Other than that incident I had almost zero issues. I loved it... have some left over and I am going to run it again for-fucking-sure! Some call it the devils blood or some shit. I say its the nectar of the gods... drink up fucker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I get a little bit of sides from Tren-A but I had almost zero from Hex. Only time i noticed was once i had a cheat meal wayyy to close to bed (while i was visiting family and traveling) which had a ton of carbs in it and I woke up covered in sweat. Other than that incident I had almost zero issues. I loved it... have some left over and I am going to run it again for-fucking-sure! Some call it the devils blood or some shit. I say its the nectar of the gods... drink up fucker.



how many times a week did u pin the hex?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2013)

I love hex but its hard to find. Alot of people put hex on the bottle of tren e. some people can tell the difference but most can't.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I love hex but its hard to find. Alot of people put hex on the bottle of tren e. some people can tell the difference but most can't.



that would be a fucked up thing to do lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> how many times a week did u pin the hex?


Twice a week.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> that would be a fucked up thing to do lol



Well bb in this business most people will do anything to make an extra buck. They do shit like this and charge more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Well bb in this business most people will do anything to make an extra buck. They do shit like this and charge more.



I smell you


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> how many times a week did u pin the hex?



just twice... long ester


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah, hex

I'm sure Arnold loved Serge Nubret for bringing it over from France back in the 70s 

Not the same, but I've done tren e (both long esters)..never tren coughs; had night sweats and insomnia however


----------



## creekrat (Aug 21, 2013)

Something I was curious about too BB


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 21, 2013)

Running tren-e now (very similar to Hex). side effects are slight decrease in cardio, increased aggressive behavior, & some night sweats.. but it's not like I get out of breath from using the stairs, I haven't snapped on anyone yet, and I get night sweats from test & mast alone.. sides are minimal

Other than that, my recovery is insane, I lifted every day for 8weeks straight on a 5-day split, continued to make strength gains, just took 4days off and now my strength is jumping up again. can't wait to max out at the end of this cycle


----------



## PFM (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been all through this so many times............as I recall the difference between Hex and Enan is like comparing Enan to Cyp. Although Enan & Cyp are one day apart Cyp being longer. I think Enan is 1.5 day longer than Hex. Once you are ON for a few weeks and the half-lifes build up from 2 pins a week most guys will never know the difference.

I've done every ester of Test TNE to Undecanoate: Test is Test. Why Tren H would be some miracle Tren..........I don't think so.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 21, 2013)

Why do people seem to get more sides with the short ester compared to the long ester? Alas it is said to run the short ester because it will clear faster if anything goes south ....


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 21, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Why do people seem to get more sides with the short ester compared to the long ester? Alas it is said to run the short ester because it will clear faster if anything goes south ....



Shorter esters tend to have a spike n levels.  Longs have a kinda steady base throughout the cycle. Most people that pin eod don't realize with the short esters your levels are constantly up down up down.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a more scientific explanation for you guys...

Half life is fairly directly proportionate to the number of carbon atoms in each ester. So, ace has 2 carbons and also a 2 day half life. Enanthate has 7 carbons and has a 6-7 day half life (if anyone tells you enan is 5 days that's wrong!). The only thing that would further effect half life is the presence of an extra oxygen molecule (tren hex).

Parabolan was the first tren hex to hit the market back in the day, attached to a hexahydrobezylcarbonate ester. 7 carbon atoms plus the extra oxygen put it at around a 10 day half life. This is similar to the decanoate ester but the special thing about hex is that while it has a similar half life it will clear your body faster. Carbons influence metabolites found in the body, thus the reason it has only 7 carbons but a 10 day half life. 

Furthermore, REAL parabolan is by most accounts no longer manufactured or available. Most of the ugl stuff you are getting these days is attached to a hexylmethylcarbonate ester, acting differently than the traditional hexahydrobezylcarbonate ester. The hexylmethylcarbonate ester lacks the oxygen atom that its predecessor had and thus acts much more like E than a true parabolan. This is why you don't see it referred to as parabolan as much nowadays because it is not the same thing. 

The reason I think some people believe the half life is less than tren E is because the sides are lower and the gains come just as quick. Buyer beware... Real Tren Hex should cost about DOUBLE what Tren E costs. Any less than that and I would question the profit margin of the supplier on the product. Not only that, but most pow suppliers will require a 100 gram minimum (unless you have a longstanding relationship) that for a product like hex really hits your wallet hard. So anyone offering hex for just slightly more than E is out of their minds or a fraud IMO.

Hope that helps, I'll follow up with more tidbits in a bit.

- GS


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2013)

^^gear wizard at work here^^


----------



## Rage Strength (Aug 21, 2013)

Tren a all the way. Feel it within the first pin


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2013)

I like tren A a lot, even only pinned twice weekly. That sounds like too infrequent, but really works fine for me. BUT! Caber is a must for me!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah I miss get some.


----------

